# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  D'o vient l'info 'localisation' dans le profil du blog forum?

## pachot

Bonjour,

Sur mon profil blog forum (http://www.developpez.net/forums/blogs/198740-pachot/) il y a l'info suivante:
Date d'inscription: novembre 2007 Localisation: Sophia-Antipolis, France

Cette info 'localisation' n'est plus  jour, mais je ne trouve pas o je peux la modifier. J'ai fait le tour de tout le tableau de bord et je ne vois rien.
quelqu'un a une ide?

Merci,
Franck.

----------


## al1_24

Pour l'avoir cherch (avec difficult) il y a peu de temps, voici la marche  suivre :
Tu t'assures que tu es connect sur le forum et sur le site DVP
Tu cliques sur l'icone Profil pro qui s'affiche sous ton pseudo  ct de l'un de test messages.
Tu entres alors dans l'dition de ton profil pro o se trouve un onglet Locaisation.
Si tu accdes  ton profil Pro sans capacit de l'diter, c'est que tu n'es pas connect sur le site.

----------


## Auteur

Dans le tableau de bord il est possible aussi de prciser un code postal :
Tableau de bord > Modifier le profil. Et  droite il y a un champ Pays et code postal.

D'ailleurs si mes souvenirs sont bons, avant que nous changions d'diteur du forum, il tait possible d'indiquer la ville (Forum phpBB si je ne me trompe pas).

----------


## zoom61

Dans le profil forum (tableau de bord), dans l'option "Modifier votre profil" (dans le bloc "Mes paramtres"), on y trouve le Pays et Code postal (donnera le dpartement et la rgion)

----------


## pachot

> Pour l'avoir cherch (avec difficult) il y a peu de temps, voici la marche  suivre :
> Tu t'assures que tu es connect sur le forum et sur le site DVP
> Tu cliques sur l'icone Profil pro qui s'affiche sous ton pseudo  ct de l'un de test messages.
> Tu entres alors dans l'dition de ton profil pro o se trouve un onglet Locaisation.
> Si tu accdes  ton profil Pro sans capacit de l'diter, c'est que tu n'es pas connect sur le site.


Merci. Mais dans cet onglet j'ai une carte sur Poitiers (donc rien  voir)
et 'Dplacez le marqueur pour changer votre localisation' ... je ne vois par de marqueur. Il y a le bonhomme google street, mais a ne modifie rien  ::?:

----------


## pachot

Bon j'ai trouv  mettre le marqueur dans 'carte des membre' (pas trs intuitif) mais l'info blog n'a pas chang...

----------


## kolodz

C'est vraie que Sophia-Antipolis, cela ne fait pas trs suisse ^^

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------

